# [2007] Church Youth Amazing Race Ideas



## wheaties

On a committee at our church to plan the second annual Amazing Race for youth -- last year had 17 teams of 4 each, a HUGE success, probably going to double in numbers this year.  Anyone been involved in such planning or have any creative ideas?  TIA!


----------



## Ekaaj

I'd love to help with ideas, but I'm not that familiar with the show in the first place.  Can you give us an idea of what you did last year?  Do you send them around the city, or do you stay close to the church?


----------



## wheaties

had to find oldest tombstone in small church cemetery, eat a pint of ice cream, suck jello out of a styrofoam cup with a straw, gather food in two bags to donate to city mission, figure out a math/logistical problem, all four get in a huge sack and jump to finish line (much harder than it seems!), etc.  Try to keep them within 10 miles of the church -- ages 5th through 12th grades, adult drivers.


----------



## Luanne

Sounds like the old road rallies we used to do when I was in college.   But having it based on the Amazing Race is probably much more fun.


----------



## Ekaaj

wheaties said:


> had to find oldest tombstone in small church cemetery, eat a pint of ice cream, suck jello out of a styrofoam cup with a straw, gather food in two bags to donate to city mission, figure out a math/logistical problem, all four get in a huge sack and jump to finish line (much harder than it seems!), etc.  Try to keep them within 10 miles of the church -- ages 5th through 12th grades, adult drivers.



Sounds fun!  I'll brain storm and get back to you...


----------



## cerralee

*Amazing race ideas*

Here is a race from a girl scout group-if the cut and paste is hard to read go to: http://www.scoutingweb.com/scoutingweb/SubPages/AmazingRaceCamp.htm

Hope it helps-Of course you would need to tweek some of the directions/locations to fit your group.


  Pit Stop Flags & Clue  Clue Translations  Pit Stop Clues   Translation Helps  Chance Cards   
  Insurance Policy  Pictures from this Encampment   
  8 Countries to visit, set up in different areas of camp. Each marked by an international flag for that country with a clue written in the native language to find the box with the clues to the next stop. Each clue requires a choice of transportation, which must be purchased and then constructed. Tokens are used for rewards and payments. 8 Teams of 2-4 compete to complete the race first. 

The Amazing Race Camp Rules

1. Follow the Girl Scout Law at all times. You are on your honor to do as the instructions tell you. No one will be watching your every move. If a team sees another team not following ANY rules please report them to the international police at the transportation area.  You will find that working with other teams may be very much to your advantage at times. PLEASE take only 1 (ONE) clue at each pit stop. You will be able to judge how many teams are ahead of you by how many clues are left. There are 8 clues to start, one for each team. If you find the clues in a bag/box etc. put the remaining clues back EXACTLY as you found them and where you found them. We do not want them to get wet in the event of rain.  

2.  You must construct all of your transportation. Each person has a single cardboard box. There are white or clear plastic bags to cover it (in case of rain), and plain paper to decorate with permanent markers. Be creative and make your mode of transportation look like the real thing. Someone looking at it should be able to tell what it is. There are extra parts and props available to use in the transportation area.  The supplies available are limited and that is all there is. Please use your resources wisely and reuse, turn over, recreate whenever possible. Team up with another team if resources are low. Do not throw anything away you may be able to use it later, as some things are repeated. Use props, sounds, body movements and pieces of paper taped to make your creations more interesting. Things you create (not items borrowed) may be resold to another team if desired. The 4 token- forms of transportation are faster, but more expensive. However, you may fit up to the maximum number stated for the same fare. So if you get together with one or more other teams you can save money. Everyone must be connected to do this. You may tape your boxes together or use rope. The slower, cheaper forms of transportation require you to make the trip once, then return to transportation and make it again BEFORE you get your next clue. Please return any props you borrow from transportation as soon as possible and do not leave them lying around camp. Also do not throw away any clues and leave a mess near the pit stops. 

3. You will be given 20 tokens (per team) to start. You are responsible for hanging on to them. If you lose them you are out of luck. Budgeting your tokens will be very important to your staying in the race. There will be opportunities to earn more along the way. Tokens may be awarded by any adult in this encampment for outstanding behavior, creativity or imagination. Translations are available for 1 token per language if you can not figure out a clue. Transportation costs are 4 or 2 tokens depending on the chosen detour. There are mishaps along the way that can cost tokens. You can avoid these by purchasing trip insurance for 4 tokens now. It can be purchased later, but will not help with a mishap that has already occurred. It only covers those that happen after purchase. You must save at least 3 tokens for your meal at the end and 5 for your lodging (covers both team members). There is a sheet of 10 bonus token opportunities to use. There are also times of good luck along the way that may gain you tokens. Only 1 girl must do the Roadblock activity. If both do it, you get an extra token. There are occasional fast forwards along the way, that allow you to skip an activity. However, doing so may mean you will not complete an activity that may apply to an interest project patch.  If you should run out of tokens you may borrow some from the international bank. However with interest you will have to pay back by the end of the game double the amount you borrow. 

4. During Roadblocks when asked to approach other girl(s) or adult(s), these must be outside of our older girl encampment. They should be Brownies or Juniors or the adults (if specified) with them. However, you are NEVER to interrupt their activities to accomplish your task. Wait until they are standing around or waiting in line to talk to them. You may want to ask the adults in charge of the activity if it is OK to speak to a few girls. Try to get them coming or going from their stations or at lunch.  There are NO clues inside any building, please keep your voice down outside the buildings as there will be sessions going on inside. The clues are all outside and within 100 feet of the posted country flag.  During Roadblocks you should keep your transportation with you, so the girls you approach will see it. 

5. Once we start the race you are on your own for the day. You will have your lunch where and when you choose. You will work at your own pace. You will be checking in at transportation in between countries and collecting tokens. We will all meet at 3:30 at the archery field for snack and swaps. Please bring your Ziploc bag of snack to share, your drink and your 5 swaps.  The race ends at 6pm and you must report to transportation for your final check, whether finished or not.  If you finish before 6, you have free time until then. 

6. You must remain with your team mate or buddy at all times. No one should be alone at any time. If one goes to the restroom, the other goes and should be within 20 feet of her at all times.  The trip must be done in order and both team mates must go to the same country at the same time. Do not skip around.  Be sure to get a flag sticker for your passport at every country, and a final customs sticker at the end.

In the event of lightening or thunder you should go inside immediately and stay there until the storm passes. 

7.  You are being issued a small notebook, please use it to write down the names and other information required of the people you contact. Also make notes of any interesting or unusual things that happen along the way. Also note any strange reactions you get from people. We will share these later. 

8.  Take your day pack with you. You will need to have the following with you: Compass, Flashlight (may be getting dark by the end of the race), paper and pencil, journal notebook, rain gear, a drink or snack (optional), pocket knife, a piece of rope, a jump rope, a flat sheet, a bandana and anything else you think may be helpful.  You may return to the cabin to get something you forgot or to rest anytime you like. 

You will be doing a lot of walking so have on comfortable shoes. 

  Pit Stop


 Detour
Choice of 2 ways to go
 Road Block
1st – Both must do
2nd - 1 person does
 Other
 Supplies

1.  Pioneer
USA
 Must choose 1, make transportation, Cost – 1st 4 tokens, 2nd – 2 tokens
 Must complete both
1. Riddle
 Expensive transportation may be used by max number and they can split the cost. 
 20 Tokens to start
1 -  for Translations
1 -  Instruction Sheets
      or help

2.  Yates
ENGLAND
 Arrive by:
Plane  or
Cargo ship
 1. Braille Clue
2. 1 Blindfolded


 Give 3 girls a card that says Hello in Braille and get their names and troop numbers and their leaders name
 Blindfolds/Bandanas
Plane/Ship
Braille Clue

3.  Gate House
GERMANY
 Arrive by:
Rental Car  or
Horseback
 1. German Clue
2. Eat to the clue
    GS Song
 Say Hello in German and
teach a Song to at least 2 girls    
Guten Tag   (GOOT-en Tahk)
 Food with clue
Horses/Car

4.  Dining Hall
FRANCE
 Arrive by:
Bus  or
Hot Air Balloon
 1. French
2. Use Crutches or  cast
    Promise
 Say Hello in French
and say the Girl Scout Promise to 3 persons   Bonjour
(bohn-ZHOOR)
 Crutches/Rope
Bus/Balloon

5.  Rambler  
     Lodge
CANADA
 Arrive by:
Plane  or
Row Boat
 1. Blank tape –   
    deaf
2. Jump Rope
    Freezing 
 Say Hello in Sign Language and act like you are freezing, then get 1 girl to Jump Rope to stay warm
 Tape and Player
Jump Rope  Plane and 
Row Boat/Oars

6.  Gypsy
     Lookout
AUSTRALIA
 Arrive by:
Plane  or
Swimming


 1. Compass
2. Draw camp map
    with Correct
    directions 
 Say Hello – G’day Mate and ask a girl to tell you where you are on your map you just drew, ask her to come over later for “Shrimp on the Barbie”.
 Compass paper and pencil, Snorkel mask/ towel

7.  Pool Area
JAPAN
 Arrive by:
Cruise Ship  or
Row Boat
 1. Japanese
2. Color dots on
    face and bandana
    covering hair
 Say Hello in Japanese and ask 2 girls for directions to the Ocean while telling them not to get too close to the person with dots
Konichiwa   (Koh-NEE-cheewah)
 Dots, bandanas, Cruise ship or Row Boat/oars

8.  Challenge
     Area
BRAZIL
 Arrive by:
Plane or
Homemade Raft
 1. Portuguese
2. Challenge 
    Course/Exercise
 Say Hello in Portuguese and get the Names of 2 Adult Helpers and troop#
Bom dia   (bohn DEE-ah)
 Challenge Course
Raft Parts/Rope/Sail

9.  Lake Area
ITALY


 Arrive by:
Cruise Ship  or
Sail Boat
 1. Italian
2. Reach in pasta 
    bowl for clue –
    make 2 swaps
 Say Hello in Italian and give the swaps to 2 girls and get their name and troop #
Buon giorno   (bwohn JOR-noh)
 Wet Pasta Bowl with clue, glue/pins/yarn
Cruise Ship/Sail Material

10. Stables
 SAUDI
ARABIA
 Arrive by:
Train  or
Camel
 1. Arabic
2. Puzzles to solve
    Sing GS Song
    Arabic Clothing
 Say Hello in Arabic and sing a Girl Scout song for 3 girls. 
Al salaam a'alaykum
(Ahl sah-LAHM ah ah-LAY-koom)
 Puzzles – 3
Train/ Whistle
Broomsticks for Camels

11. Game Court
MEXICO
 Arrive by:
Plane  or
Hang Glider
 1. Spanish
2. Make 5 baskets in a row
 Say Hello in Spanish to a girl  and
Have them tell you which badge or try-it they earned last.  
Hola       (OH-lah)
 Basketball
Plane/Hang glider wings



Hello in Sign Language




Hello in Braille



  Pit Stop
 Container
 Extras

1.  Pioneer
USA
 None
English Rhyme
  May buy Insurance now

2.  Yates
ENGLAND
 Foam Ice Chest
 Braille Cards

3.  Gate House
GERMANY
 Brown Plastic Box
 Eat to the clue – Inside Rice Krispie Treat
Code Word -Hungry   1 Token

4.  Dining Hall
FRANCE
 Easter Eggs in Basket


5.  Rambler Lodge
CANADA
 Green Christmas Tin
 Blank Tape – 
If they tell us it is blank 1 Token

6.  Gypsy Lookout
AUSTRALIA
 Drink Pitcher
Need compass degrees


7.  Pool Area
JAPAN
 Envelope in Tree in Bag


8.  Challenge Area
BRAZIL
 Basket in a Bag


9.  Lake Area
ITALY
 Bucket of Pasta
 Clue inside bucket of wet pasta inside ziploc bag
Paper Towels 

10. Stables
 SAUDI ARABIA
 Box
 Jigsaw Puzzle to assemble
Code Word -Desert 1 Token

11. Game Court
MEXICO
 Basketball on Court
  Last stop, no clue here


  GLOSSARY
ROUTE MARKER: International flag that marks the locations of further instructions. 

DETOUR: A choice between two different ways to accomplish a goal or reach a destination. On the surface, one may seem easy but involves some sort of twist; the other may seem difficult, but in the end may be the quicker or less expensive choice. 

ROAD BLOCK: A task in which only one member of the two-person Team may participate; in most cases, the other member must wait for the partner to accomplish the goal. 

FAST FORWARD: Each leg has one FAST FORWARD, which allows the Team who wins it to proceed directly to the next PIT STOP without having to do any further tasks, including DETOURs or ROAD BLOCKs, on the way. 

PIT STOP: The end destination for each leg of a race, at which point a Team must "clock in." The first Team to arrive at most PIT STOPs receives extra tokens.  

CHANCE CARDS: Given out at each return to the transportation area to each team. Some are good, some are bad. Those that purchased trip insurance can ignore all the bad "mishap" ones. Cards are based on type of transportation chosen.

  Bonus Token Opportunities

2 Tokens for each completed item brought back.
(all must be done with girls/adults not in the Older Girl Encampment write down the info to receive credit) 

_____1.  Find a girl who has a mom, dad or brother sister in the military and get her name 
                and what branch of the military they are in. 
 _____2. Find a girl born in another state and get her name and what state she was born in. 
 _____3  Find a girl/adult that uses an inhaler and get their name.
_____4.  Find someone who lived in/was born in another country and get their name and what country.
_____5.  Pick up 5 pieces and trash and show us.
_____6.  Find a rock shaped like South Carolina and show us.
_____7.  Find a girl that wears glasses and get her name and age.
_____8.  Find a girl that is allergic to dogs or cats and get her name.|
_____9.  Find a girl/adult that speaks another language fluently and get her name and the language.
____10.  Find a girl born in 1994 and get her name and birthdate.


  v     PACK LIST
ü      Sleeping Bag
ü      Pillow
ü      Air mattress or foam pad (opt. but there will be no mattresses to use. We will be in the Platform tents.
ü      Flashlight
ü      Rain gear
ü      Bag Lunch and drink
ü      Quart size Ziploc bag of food for friendship snack. Bring cereal, candies, pretzels, etc. to add to mix. MUST be in a Ziploc bag, as we will be mixing all ingredients together and giving each girl her bag back of mixed snack.
ü      Extra drink for snack and/or canteen it case it is hot out.
ü      5 Swaps for swap time.
ü      Bug Spray and sunscreen if desired.
ü      Usual personal overnight items and a change of clothes. Jacket for evening.
ü      New or gently used children’s game to donate for service project.
ü      Backpack with essential items. If you have it bring it, if not, do not worry about it. If you have extras to share, bring them.
         Pocket Knife
         Compass
         Paper and pencil
         Piece of Rope  (3-5 feet or so) and/or pieces of string
         Jump Rope
         Old flat sheet 
         Vegetable Peeler (does not need to be in backpack)
         Snorkel mask 
         At least one bandana
         Anything else they think might be helpful!!!???!!!


----------



## teachingmyown

Is there a local business with a climbing wall?  That would be very AR'ish.  

They could retrieve an object from the bottom of a swimming pool (have a certified life guard nearby of course)

They HAVE to eat something gross...you could blindfold them, then give them a bowl full of peeled grapes and tell them it's pig's eyes, or chopped, cooked spaghetti and tell them it's minced brains.  I wouldn't want to have them eat something that really truly was gross in AR fashion.

Give them polaroid cameras and have them get a teammate's picture with...a fast food worker, in front of a particular brand of bank, sitting in the driver's seat of a sportscar, etc.

Does a church member own a business where they could apprentice for a task?  Like washing 20 dishes at a restaurant or glazing and boxing 2 dozen doughnuts at a Krispy Kreme (which of course they can then take with them to be enjoyed by everyone after the game is over), or drying 5 cars at a full-service car wash...

What about horseshoes?  They have to each pitch until they get a regulation "ringer" or until they've spent 15 minutes, whichever comes first.

Run the bases at a ballpark,
Shampoo a dog at a grooming station
Learn and perform a "cheer"   
Hike/bike a trail segment
Change a baby's diaper
Check the oil in a car
Prepare and eat an ice cream sundae
Find the next clue hidden in a medicine bottle buried in a sand box
Pick a peck of apples
Weed a garden patch
Decorate a bulletin board
Find the hidden egg (think Easter Egg hunt) in a field, room, store, park, etc.
Canoe a stream
Paddle boat across a lake
Leg press 50 lbs 10 times
Go fishing and catch a fish
Play leapfrog to the finish line
Cut out and sew together a garment and then wear it for the rest of the race
Navigate an obstacle course (perhaps a cornfield maze?)
Carve a jack-o-lantern
Decorate a Christmas tree
Make and bake a batch of cookies
Sculpt a clay project
Make a paper link chain 25' long
Whack a pinata until it breaks open, giving them their next clue (don't forget the blindfold)
Jump rope, sit-ups, push-ups, chin-ups, etc...
Hair braiding
Weave a rope belt
Walk a 3-rope bridge

Maybe some of these will be helpful...


----------



## Ekaaj

Wow, ok, I can't compete with those!    Great ideas, everyone!


----------



## teachingmyown

*a few more...*

Melt a bar of soap
wax a surfboard
take 5 (big?) dogs on a doggie walk
Paint a porch (service project for elderly or infirm)
Give them some cash and send them shopping for the "perfect outfit" (will test their self-control for some of them )  which they wear back and model for the group.
Climb to the top of a tower (bell tower at church, in a university, or local landmark?)
Kick a football through the goal posts...start at the 50 and work up 10 yards at a time until successful.
Separate a jar of nuts and bolts into a jar of nuts and a jar of bolts, or similar.  
Serve snacks to a daycare (Mother's Day Out) preschool class and clean up after
Sort mail (is there a bulk mailing of church bulletins or something like that?)
Use a GPS to find specific coordinates
Connect together a system with several components, like TV-TIVO-VCR-DVD-Cable or tower-modem-monitor-keyboard-printer-router
Build a birdhouse (Home Depot has kits)
Find the "specially marked package of Raisin Bran" (previously placed with proprietor's permission)
Learn and do the tango, or maybe the Tennessee Waltz 
Build a card house three stories tall
Drive through an obstacle course set up in a large parking lot


----------



## jhy842

*Amazing Race*

I wanted to create an Amazing Race Challenge at our church for years & finally did so last year. We only have 4 teams of 4, but it was a blast! It concluded with a cook out which everyone shared their fun adventure. A digital camera was required for each team because every challenge had to be photographed so we could laugh at later

Some of our challenges included:
-each person eat an ice cream cone sitting down (most went to McD's- lots of funny faces)
-one person on the team dance on the side of  Rte 94, which is a very busy road.
-take a picture of one member in high heels ( the mall loved us!)
-make a sign "Honk for Jesus" and get 5 honks to complete task
-make a paperclip necklace in the car while traveling to a challenge (in a car is challenging & nerve racking!)
-take a photo of a real horse
-take a photo of one member beside a red mustange
-take a photo with someone wearing a pink shirt 
-pull 5 weeds in the back church parking lot
-buy 5 cans of vegetables at the market & deliver to local food pantry
-arms crossed & walking together in step, go around a baseball diamond ( some of the funniest shots!)
-one person shoot three consecutive hoops with a basketball (each team required to have one with them
-buy a food item & bring with them to the finish line (team packets varied on item & then used at cookout EX: buns, onions, tomatoes)
-every team member either paint all their nails or run around the football track one time-exhausting!!!

We plan to do it again using a lot of the same challenges. I think we will look at some of the Minute-to-Win It challenges as well. Our teams were mostly young adults and teens, but a few older adults joined us. Watching them on some of the challenges was fun. Each person on the winning team received $20.00 cash. Hope that helps someone else. We're a small church and make do with what we have & try to include everyone if at all possible. Everyone was invited to the cookout or to watch the challenges on the property. Well, God Bless & good luck!


----------

